# 360˚ Tonight



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey guys just checked out 360˚at the Jumeriah Beach Hotel. Looks like “Friday night ... the bar is transformed into a hedonistic, electronic playground as the best in local and international talent take you from sunset to 2am.”(quote from Time Out Dubai) 

However, “Make sure you’re on the guest list on Fridays and Saturday nights by logging on to www.platinumlistdubai.com :: HOME, otherwise it’s a case of you’re not on the list, you’re not coming in.”

Okay so I don’t know if we are all going to be able to get in. I have checked out the website and can’t find out how to register for the guest list. If someone else can please let me know. 

So do we take the chance or try somewhere else? Ideas??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

An interesting venue, if rather windy due to location. Notorious strict entry policy, so you would be chancing it if you don't know the right people or aren't on the guest list.

-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hey guys just checked out 360˚at the Jumeriah Beach Hotel. Looks like “Friday night ... the bar is transformed into a hedonistic, electronic playground as the best in local and international talent take you from sunset to 2am.”


aaaaah my kind of place, I want to go!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> aaaaah my kind of place, I want to go!!


We're going to have to go one night, but I fear it will take more planning then a 3am half drunk decision the day of.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> We're going to have to go one night, but I fear it will take more planning then a 3am half drunk decision the day of.


hahahahah I agree...


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

im off their tonight, its good, if you aint been defo go, the views are amazing,


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

no doubt this venue would take more planning than a last minute drunken dazed and confused "OMFG LETS GO" screams while clapping your hands


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

So what's the deal for tonight then? 360 or elsewhere??


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like we have to go elsewhere, but we haven't decided where yet. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Looks like we have to go elsewhere, but we haven't decided where yet. Anyone got any ideas?



I have no idea, but keen as a bean to get started again!!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay well the idea of Barasti as been thrown out there. When in doubt go back to an old favorite.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I think 360 is off the menu tonight as the guest list is closed. I don't know of any other good places, if we can't think of anywhere will it be the default Barasti? Or what about Irish Village?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Barasti seems to be the general conscensus. 

Have heard from Mazda, Caldwema, Dizzy Izzy, Halyz, Sara81, Dino, Jason, Shinjuku, Sam, Flying Dodo so should be a good night. I'll be there around 2100, all are welcome.

Aplogies: Maz, as is still dying


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Barasti seems to be the general conscensus.
> 
> Have heard from Mazda, Caldwema, Dizzy Izzy, Halyz, Sara81, Dino, Jason, Shinjuku, Sam, Flying Dodo so should be a good night. I'll be there around 2100, all are welcome.
> 
> Aplogies: Maz, as is still dying



You should be well ashamed! I am dying thanks to you! 

Actually, I will come out but I've promised myself that I will detox tonight and save what's left of my liver, so it will be coke, served with a grumpy face all night!


----------

